# south african travelling to italy



## gsaps (Aug 6, 2008)

this might be a long shot but does anyone know if south africans with idefinite leave to remain in the UK have to get a Shengen visa to visit Italy. 
I assume we do but seem to remember this coming up before

thanks
grant


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gsaps said:


> this might be a long shot but does anyone know if south africans with idefinite leave to remain in the UK have to get a Shengen visa to visit Italy.
> I assume we do but seem to remember this coming up before.


Yes you do. Schengen visa requirement has nothing to do with UK, and having ILR doesn't alter the fact that you need a visa to visit Italy. Inconvenient and annoying, but that's the way it is. Being settled in UK may make getting a Schengen visa easier, but that's all. Only naturalisation as a British citizen exempts you from Schengen visa rules.


----------

